# KMTTG Audio Sync Problems



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Whenever I get a recording from KMTTG, it decrypts using TivoDecode and then it is a nice mpg file that plays in VLC, windows media player, etc. I tried throwing the video into Adobe Premiere CS6 and the audio was out of sync; not just a second off but it was a worsening sync as time went on. I had KMTTG encode using handbreak and ffmpeg but the resulting videos had the same problem in Premiere CS6. I also tried converting the mpg manually to an avi using ffmpeg, but Premiere CS6 still had sync issues. The same problem happens with every show, regardless of channel HD/SD. Has anyone run into this problem? Any solutions? Thanks in advanced. 

PS... I always said CS6 after Premiere because that name can be rather confusing on this forum.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You have to enable the kmttg "QS Fix" step to fix errors in the source video before encoding it, preferably using VideoRedo if you have it, else using ProjectX.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

moyekj said:


> You have to enable the kmttg "QS Fix" step to fix errors in the source video before encoding it, preferably using VideoRedo if you have it, else using ProjectX.


Thanks!


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright so I tried ProjectX to fix a couple files and it didn't make actually fix the problem in Premiere, so I downloaded the trial of VideoRedo and it's QuickStream fix didn't fix the audio sync either. Are there any other tools, (or things that I could have easily done wrong)? Better yet is there a way to just make Premiere ignore the syncing problem? VLC plays back the video without a hitch.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What video are you transferring back to the Premiere and how are you transferring it back exactly? If you transfer back the decrypted mpeg2 to Premiere does it have audio sync issue?


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

moyekj said:


> What video are you transferring back to the Premiere and how are you transferring it back exactly? If you transfer back the decrypted mpeg2 to Premiere does it have audio sync issue?


Sorry for the confusion, I mean Adobe Premiere CS6, as in using the video editor on the mpeg2 on the computer.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Since you have the VideoRedo trial, how about its editor? Is it out of sync there? I would guess not.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Since you have the VideoRedo trial, how about its editor? Is it out of sync there? I would guess not.


It is in sync until it gets to a point (different in each video) where it says that it needs the quickstream fix. So after running the fix it works fine in VideoRedo for the entire video.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

csm10495 said:


> It is in sync until it gets to a point (different in each video) where it says that it needs the quickstream fix. So after running the fix it works fine in VideoRedo for the entire video.


 Yes, that's what I meant after QS Fix. I don't know anything about the Adobe encoder but I can vouch for VideoRedo TVSuite as being an excellent editor and encoder for videos coming from TiVo and is what many in TCF forums use.


----------



## smello2 (Nov 15, 2014)

moyekj said:


> You have to enable the kmttg "QS Fix" step to fix errors in the source video before encoding it, preferably using VideoRedo if you have it, else using ProjectX.


I had QS Fix on along with decrypt and encode to ff_mobile_1080p and I get a video that is not insync with the audio. It happened on both downloads I did today. I viewed them in mpg and had the same problem. Since I run on a Mac, I use ProjectX. VideoRedo doesn't have a Mac version. It isn't totally off but enough to be very annoying.


----------



## fflewddur (Jul 20, 2015)

smello2 said:


> I had QS Fix on along with decrypt and encode to ff_mobile_1080p and I get a video that is not insync with the audio. It happened on both downloads I did today. I viewed them in mpg and had the same problem. Since I run on a Mac, I use ProjectX. VideoRedo doesn't have a Mac version. It isn't totally off but enough to be very annoying.


I've been working on a new tool for transferring recordings from a TiVo to a computer, and one of the main goals is to run just as well on a Mac as on a PC. It's still in testing, but I haven't found any audio sync issues yet. If you want to try it out, there's a preview release at https://github.com/fflewddur/archivo/releases; let me know if you have audio sync problems with it.


----------

